# And Now...Complete With Deco



## ink_scorpion (Jun 7, 2005)

I completed my project of dividing a 20H tank into 3 (relatively) equal compartments. You can see pictures of the outcome (minus deco) HERE 

I'm going to house arboreals (P. regalis, P. irminia and H. maculata) in this tank. I just finished with the deco this morning, so I thought I'd show it off. They're complete except for the Ts, which will be added tomorrow.

The first and last are two views from the front. I placed the tank in front of the window so the pictures would be clearer. The middle picture is a close-up of the center enclosure. Notice that the cork bark is hot glued in place for safety.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Jun 7, 2005)

They look VERY VERY nice! Awesome setups, good job!  :clap:


----------



## Anthony (Jun 7, 2005)

Very fine professional looking job. I have and use the same ceramic water dishes.


----------



## Brando (Jun 7, 2005)

Anthony said:
			
		

> Very fine professional looking job. I have and use the same ceramic water dishes.


Those dishes are horrible, mine started leaking. Heh thanks petco. Nice setups though :-D I hope i will have some that nice one of these days.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool setup! 

I'm glad you mentioned the hot glue...if not I would've thought something gross.  ;P


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 7, 2005)

*A BIG Thanks...*

...to everybody for all the positive feedback. Much appreciated!  :worship:


----------



## KJE (Jun 7, 2005)

That's awesome! :clap: I have a 29 gallon tall aquarium that is empty at the moment.  I might have to divide it to house some of my arboreals once they get bigger.


----------



## gustavowright (Jun 7, 2005)

Good job man...your arboreals gonna luv it!


----------



## Schlyne (Jun 7, 2005)

Brando said:
			
		

> Those dishes are horrible, mine started leaking. Heh thanks petco. Nice setups though :-D I hope i will have some that nice one of these days.


Hm, I haven't had any problems with my water dishes.  I've got the same ones, in purple.  Nice setups btw.  :clap:


----------



## bonesmama (Jun 7, 2005)

Those set ups are really beautiful! :clap:  What did you do at the top for access? They look as good as anything you could purchase (if you could find anything like that, for mucho dinero!) :worship:


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 8, 2005)

*Access to the enclosures*



			
				bonesmama said:
			
		

> What did you do at the top for access?


The doors are aluminum screen sandwiched between two pieces of plexiglass, and in each door there are two 2" circles cut in for air circulation. They're hinged to the top of each enclosure with clear plastic hinges. My first post in this thread has a link to pictures of this same tank minus the deco.

A latch on each door is now secured with a small padlock. I have small kids running around the house, and I don't want their curiosity getting the best of them and my Ts causing them injury.

Thank you and everyone else for all the positive feedback. It is greatly appreciated!  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## Arach-attack (Jun 9, 2005)

Great setup! :clap:  :clap:  :clap: 
Can you post a pic of the top?


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jun 9, 2005)

Arach-attack said:
			
		

> Great setup! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:
> Can you post a pic of the top?


Already did...Link is in the first post of this thread. Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice very nice indeed


----------



## Joe1968 (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree, very nice, looks proffesionally well made. :clap:


----------



## GQ. (Jul 3, 2005)

Excellent work!  It looks very professional.  I think I enjoy seeing a nice setup almost as much as I enjoy seeing the tarantulas!


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 3, 2005)

indeed great setup.....know post some pictures when they will house the tarantulas......hehe

Aaron


----------



## wolfpak (Jul 23, 2005)

very nice indeed :worship:


----------

